# Just found out I have Fibo.



## Courtney (Mar 4, 2002)

I just found out I have Fibromyalagia. I have been diagnosed with IBS but no meds have helped and I have be so sick for 2yrs. Im not even sure what Fibo is and I have so many health probs I feel like a hypocondrac. I hate complaining but I feel so sick all the time. People give up and you because you feel sick every day and they think your nuts. I just can't do anything. Walking up the stairs is work. Im 24 and feel 1000yrs old. I act like my grandma with the same pain. lol I have a question. I always have cold hands and feet, does that have anything to do with fibo. ? And could someone explain what this disease even is.ThanksGRANDMA


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello Courtney, welcome to our Forum. Glad you found you way over here







But of course, sorry you have Fibromyalgia. I am 23 and have CFS. I have had it off and on since I was 10 years old. So, I can empathise with you being young but feeling old!Don't feel that you are a hypochondriac! Your pain and symptoms are real. Here are some sites where you can get info on what Fibromyalgia is and isn't: http://www.co-cure.org/ http://www.fmnetnews.com/ http://www.myalgia.com/ Understanding pain: http://www.myalgia.com/Scientific%20basis.htm Browse through this forum and the IBS forums too. You may find something to help you, educate you, support you or inspire you. Don't forget to look beyond the first page of posts. Best wishes


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Courtney:Welcome to the board. I've had fibromyalgia for the past (l0 yrs.), but I think I had it starting in l996 but wasn't diagnosed until l992. I have a myriad of symptoms from pain all over, headaches, ibs, fatigue, insomnia, and definitely the hot and cold hands. Susan has posted good info sites for you to look at. There are so many theories about fm, that I can't even begin to tell you. What I can tell you is that for myself, I try to keep warm, do stretching exercises (yoga) go for massages and every night I take a warm bath. I know some people take supplements as well as medication. I'm going through a rough bout of fm right now, so please excuse me if I start rambling on. If you have any questions, please let us know. You're not alone. Courtney, have you been checked for Raynauds syndrome. My sister-in-law takes care of a lady who has Raynaud's syndrome (her hands and feet are always cold).


----------



## Courtney (Mar 4, 2002)

Hello,I think I have Renos? Cold hands and feet, with a warm feeling after and swelling. Never hurd of Renos and how do I get checket for it? Thanks


----------



## Courtney (Mar 4, 2002)

ranyauds--- not even close LOL


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

HI Courtney:I like the Reno's thing. That's okay we don't check spelling here! I'm not sure how they check for Raynauds, but if you see your family doctor and mention to him that you want to get checked for Raynauds I'm sure they can.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Guys, I posted a new topic with some links for you. Best wishes,


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Courtney, Welcome to our world.
 






No, really, I do mean welcome to the fm board. I am sorry you have to be here. I know where you are coming from, but I must admit that I wasn't diagnosed until I was in my 30's, although the fatigue thing was happening in my 20's. I only thought I felt like I was 99yrs. old in my 30's, instead of a thousand, though.







Thus, my name: Coincidentally, someone came to a fibro mtg. talking about mold of a sort, though (candida yeast/fungus). The info. was from her allergist. I had just coined my condition with the acronym: M. for "My", O. for "Old", L. for "Ladies", and D. for "Disease". I filed the info. this woman handed out away for a couple of years, because I really though it was a bunch of houie. My IBS began to get worse, and GI specialist/doctor could seem to help me. I knew I felt bloated and uncomfortable after eating, not to mention my frequent cyclical soft-stooling every 2-3 days. I had been on oral antibiotic therapy for adult-oncet acne for well over a year when the IBS "C" I had turned to modified "D". I also had dreadful rectal pain after stooling. So, with one last ditch effort encouraged by my husband, and feeling pretty skeptical about the whole thing, I decided to give that allergist a try.Long story short, he did help my IBS (and believe me, I am forever greatful!), but my fibro is still here. Well, one out of two isn't bad. Yeah, I still have IBS (first diagnosed while on birth control pills), that I've had since my eary 20's, but at least it is under control. I really am mourning my loss of stamina now, though. My FM otherwise, is not as painful as it is for some. For that, I am grateful.I'm still alive and kicking, and I just turned 50 this year, so I really could be a grandma (although, I don't believe I should be feeling like a 90yr old one!)So, hang in there Courtney, and I hope things get better for you. Stretches, first thing every morning and in between too, really help to keep the pain and stiffness away. I take benadryl at night to help me sleep more soundly. Different things work for different people, though.M.


----------

